# Wyhdham vs Diamond



## lovetogo (Mar 24, 2009)

OK, I haven't purchased a timeshare as yet...watching ebay...luckily I came across the TUG...but I am so overwhelmed with info right now that I don't know half of what I have read...a few questions I have (probably already been discussed) are, since I am looking at the Wyndham for the most part, but also Diamond..I don't see a whole lot of info on Diamond....I do want the points system as I can't imagine staying in one place for a week....love to be on the move..have no children...so that helps to not have to worry about pulling up after a few days...does anyone have a slant on which would be a better one to go to...and why....I have two sisters who have Diamond & love it....also, does number of points mean a whole lot in the scheme of things with all the bennies offered by RCI/II....I'm so anxious to own....can't hardly wait, but trying to do the right things by reading all there is to offer by TUG..thanks for any input


----------



## nightnurse613 (Mar 24, 2009)

People are probably pretty hesitant to answer a loaded question like this. I will tell you, we are DRI owners (having tossed RCI aside).  There are many more choices available and the best way to start is right here.  Start by reading about the differences in the two system.  Wyndham and DRI both have their own forums, too.  Read some of those comments.  Figure out what you want in a timeshare and where you want one or if you just want the points, where can you go.  Then look at what an initial investment with a minimum number of points might run you (although in DRI cases, there are ways to get more points cheaper-buy weeks at DRI resort then, when you buy into the Club get them converted for free!)  The grass is always greener on the other side of the fence but, if you asked me, right now, I would say I would prefer Wyndham (between the two).  Good luck


----------



## R&K (Mar 24, 2009)

What about a 3 year lease on RCI points to get your feet wet in timesharing.


----------

